# Any Outbackers Want To Tow A 26Rs From East To West?



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

We are trying to purchase a newer 26rs from around Chicago. Problem I am a postal worker in Alberta Canada and cannot get the time off to go get it. Wondering if anyone knows any one that would be interested in towing it part way for a fee of course.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I might consider it, u also might want to check with Carey. He is in the business. btw who are u buying it from, I would be willing to go look at it for u and give u some feedback.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

FYI Carey is Outbackers.com member "Colorado~Dirtbikers". He is a professional RV hauler. He might be interested in towing yours on a return trip after a haul. He mostly hauls East to West so it might not work out but you never know. PM him and see!

-CC


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Humm, sounds tempting....Let me know if things don't work out with Carey.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey h20 a kelly and a quick trip. Ur truck or mine?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> hey h20 a kelly and a quick trip. Ur truck or mine?


Which truck? You think you could actually listen to the purr of the diesel for a couple thousand miles and not come home with one? Sure, toss a kelly day in there are we would have a week to make the trip. Hey Angelo, we would have room in the back seat.....you game??


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

mike said:


> I might consider it, u also might want to check with Carey. He is in the business. btw who are u buying it from, I would be willing to go look at it for u and give u some feedback.


there is one in Schererville IN and one in North East PA.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I couldnt do it. If it was the other way I could, but since I pull out of Elkhart I cant do other east to the west runs.

Carey


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> hey h20 a kelly and a quick trip. Ur truck or mine?


Which truck? You think you could actually listen to the purr of the diesel for a couple thousand miles and not come home with one? Sure, toss a kelly day in there are we would have a week to make the trip. Hey Angelo, we would have room in the back seat.....you game??
[/quote]







Ooo, ooo, ooo. I wanna come too!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you get stopped, just don't mention that you are hauling for someone else or you'll face the same regulations as commercial haulers......and have your log book up to date!!


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a coincidence, I'm in the same position. Looking at getting a 268RLS from Either Holman in OH or Lakeshore in IL and bringing it to the west coast - Seattle / Vancouver BC. I figure driving both ways will cost me 7 days and $1500, Professional delivery is $3,000.

Any sugggestions ?????


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Spellbound - like other families have done, I took mine up to Lakeshore and we camped our way home. Great way to have a great time in a new camper









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

huntr70 said:


> If you get stopped, just don't mention that you are hauling for someone else or you'll face the same regulations as commercial haulers......and have your log book up to date!!


In some states the entire rig gets impounded amd fines are as high as 10000 if you get caught hauling for money with no commercial permits and authority.

Just be careful.

If your auto insurance finds out, its possible they would deny coverage for the entire unit. They will for sure deny the trailer.

Just so you know, commercial insurance is just outrages. thousands and thousands per month. 10's of thousands per month for large carriers.

Here is what it costs to run a truck per mile. This is based on 10 mpg loaded and 18 empty with fuel costs in the 2.85 range. 
It costs 30 cents loaded for fuel. 
17 cents empty for fuel.
6 cents for repairs and maintance. thats for all miles, roundtrip.
1 cent for misc.

So if you pay 1.00 a mile to have a trailer hauled. It costs 60 cents just to operate the truck. The other 40 cents goes to the driver for his time.

If a trip is 2500 out and back a driver will make like 1000 dollars or so and this will take him 7 days of work.

I get around 1.10 a mile so my pay is a bit better. Not much though. But in this world its tough to make 1000-1200 a week as a driver, so I wll do this till my local economy gets better.

From the many truckers I know, Im making more money than they are most of the time. So I will continue to play lil trucker in my pickup.

Thats about the right price to seattle. My company gets like 1.40-1.50 a mile and I get 1.10 out of that. 3000 dollars for 23-2400 miles is just about right. They pay my loaded insurance, permits, authority, Transport lic plates and the employees of our company are paid out of that share too. We all operate on pennies on high volumes of miles.

Just so you know. On a trip from elkhart to seattle, Minnesota requires a 100 dollar permit. Montana requires a 50 dollar permit plus a 25 dollar oversize permit. Idaho requires a 60 dollar permit, and washington requires a 75 dollar permit.

Here are the fines if you dont have your permit. 
Washington, 1100 dollars. Vehicle impoundmant. You cant get it back. Its gone. 
Idaho 210 dollars, 2 nd offense, vehicle impoundment. 
Montana 175 for the oversize and 300 for the trip permit, 2 offense goes into the 1000's.
Minnesota is 500 fine. Vehicle impoundment. Pay a fee to recover the vehicle.

We carry 3 lic plates for a trip to seattle. 1 for minn. 1 for Mt. and 1 for wash. Then we pay for a Idaho permit and an oversize permit for montana.

My company spends many 1000's of dollars for various state lic plates so we can transport with a permit thru that state.

So take out 310 dollars for permits and they are hauling for 2690. Thats much cheaper than my company would do it.

States look at us like cash cows. Anytime a vehicle is transported on the ground with no stste registration, many states charge from 15 cents to 60 cents a mile to haul the vehicle accross there state.

We have had a bunch of states jump on this bandwagon lately. We figure in 1 more year it will cost 500 to transport an rv from elkhart to the west coast. The states are flat broke. They are all jumpimg in to get there share right now.

This will make things even worse for people doing under the table towing. many of the states are going to heavy fines and vehicle impoundment.

So be very careful all. They are hiring patrolmen just to be out on the look out for under the table stuff. There is a huge pile of cash out there and all of the states are going to start making sure they get it.

Yes we are becoming like many other socialist countries. We are doing it to ourselves.

Early morning rant over.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see your from BC Spellbound. Add another 110 dollars for a BC permit. So now the permits alone cost 420.

So 2580 for about that number of miles is a smokin deal to have a trailer hauled to you in BC.

Carey


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info re costs, permits etc, I had no idea, no problem with the "rant" It's all good information


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

spellbound said:


> That's a coincidence, I'm in the same position. Looking at getting a 268RLS from Either Holman in OH or Lakeshore in IL and bringing it to the west coast - Seattle / Vancouver BC. I figure driving both ways will cost me 7 days and $1500, Professional delivery is $3,000.
> 
> Any sugggestions ?????


Go get it yourself. We did it this summer (Oregon to Michigan) and we had a GREAT time. Saw some great sites along the way and now I have more great memories of this great country and how awesome our landscape truly is. BTW...we drove straight to Lakeshore in 37 hours from our house.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

spellbound said:


> That's a coincidence, I'm in the same position. Looking at getting a 268RLS from Either Holman in OH or Lakeshore in IL and bringing it to the west coast - Seattle / Vancouver BC. I figure driving both ways will cost me 7 days and $1500, Professional delivery is $3,000.
> 
> Any sugggestions ?????


How about you go get mine as a trial run .... that way you will be prepared for yours









Actually I will probably purchase it now and wait for early spring and make a run.

What model are you looking at?


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

See above. We are considering the 268RL. or Surveyor 302. From my perspective, the Sutrveyor is technically superior particularly looking at the running gear (no cart springs / links / pins etc) and looking on the various Surveyor forums, doesn't seem to have the issues with delamination that I've seen on this forum. The only potential drawback is the lower ground clearance but I understand this can be overcove with a lifting block set.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Boy I was thinking it might be a great trip, but after Careys post, I would not feel confortable towing it. Good luck and if u go get it maybe we can get togther in the Chicago area.


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be flying in to Chicago in Feb for our annual sales meeting at the Oak Brook Hills Hotel and then, maybe I'll make the sail boat show at Navy Pier before returning home.

Would a trailer count as excess baggage on an airplane ??????


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

let me know as it gets closer. I live about 5 miles from oak brook and before the dw got the camping bug we were into sailing and went to the sail show quite a few times and really enjoyed it. Its a great place to dream. We sailed quite a bit on lake michigan. It was fun but after kids and moving to the burbs its difficult to get down to the lake on a regular basis. I still go about once a summer with some friends.


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

Will do, is there a way to pm me ? if so let me have your email and I'll reply off the board. We have an '87 Hunter 31 which we race year round and cruise in the summer. I still get "twofootitis" though. Is it the same with trailers ?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This could be done as long as no money is exchanged on paper previous to hauling it. A person is allowed to haul anything they want for friends and family. As long as no money is exchanged thru a paper trail anyone could haul your trailer.

If something happened and your insurance company is suspicious they could simply check your bank account to see if any money from this person was transferred in.

I know thats a stretch, but under odd circumstances they can check.

As far as DOT or your insurance is concerned getting compensation just for the fuel is being paid to haul.

After the trailer is at its destination a person could accept all the money they'd like.

I would just send money thru western union or something like that. Just send enough to the person to cover there fuel and pay them the proper amount after delivery. Or just make it COD.

I just wanted to warn you all about taking money above the table and before making the delivery.

Still for the person hauling it you need a credible story to tell your insurance company if it happens to get wrecked. An insurance company will ask some questions if something happens. Just be ready with the proper story.

Carey


----------



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just so that all are clear on this, If we go ahead and purchase, We'll either pick up the trailer ourselves or get it shiped legitamatley (sp). The trip to Navy Pier is to allow me to dream about a bigger boat / warm blue water / trade winds.......................

attached Pic of us racing Spellbound" off Vanvouver.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, the difference between the 2 foot itis in boats and tts is huge. Not only are thier bigger tts but there are fivers, class a,b,and c's. We almost bought a class A on our trip this summer. I will pm u with my info, give me a call as it gets closer and maybe we can get to the show with u, or at least have dinner.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it was spring and we had Lakeshore deliver it to Montana for us. We live in Wa., but made a camping trip out of it and it was a few hundred less. The driver delivered it right to the the campground we were staying at


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I don t doubt the validity of what Carey is saying. If getting reimbursed for fuel from a friend is considered by the DOT, payment, then if you are traveling by car with friends and you split the gas, aka, getting reimbursed for fuel, do you need a bus CDL to transport your friends. too many laws, too little common snece.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

tdvffjohn said:


> I don t doubt the validity of what Carey is saying. If getting reimbursed for fuel from a friend is considered by the DOT, payment, then if you are traveling by car with friends and you split the gas, aka, getting reimbursed for fuel, do you need a bus CDL to transport your friends. too many laws, too little common snece.


I agree John. Too many laws. A guy used to never worry about these things. Cops used to never ask very many questions when they pulled us over either. They never cared much what you are up to. Nowdays they'd want to know exactly what your doing with an rv in someone elses name 1000 miles from your home. Its hard to lie to them. When they find out the truth they drill you with tickets because they actually seem to enjoy it. We dont get the respect that we used to get. I dont know if the states have forced them to be that way or what. One needs to think thru everything they do anymore. The insurance companies have went to the same mentality.

Carey


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

This is getting harder and harder. The dealership in PA found us a hauler for the 1100 miles at $1.75 a mile. That puts the 26rs our of our price range.

The dealership in Schererville IN is trying to find someone but is having no luck.

I wonder if I could come down with Swine flue to get time off work to go get it


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You should be able to find something cheaper. Where is the origin point and where is it going to?

Carey


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> You should be able to find something cheaper. Where is the origin point and where is it going to?
> 
> Carey


One is in North East PA and the Other is in Schereville IN.

Minot North Dakota would be Ideal. 944.14 miles from Schererville.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

OutbackBrat said:


> You should be able to find something cheaper. Where is the origin point and where is it going to?
> 
> Carey


One is in North East PA and the Other is in Schereville IN.

Minot North Dakota would be Ideal. 944.14 miles from Schererville.
[/quote]

Maybe if it gets slow I could do it. Whats your time frame? We get slow between thxgiving and xmas/newyear. Maybe I could talk my boss into it. I'll ask him what the rate would be. I know it'd be less than 1.75. I'll let you know what he says. We have the permits and authority to deliver it to your doorstep, but I know your looking to save all you can. I think I have delieverd a good 4 trailers to paradise rv in Red Deer this year. They are a nice bunch of guys, but they drive very expensive cars, so I bet they are raking the cash in. lol I always wash my trailers at big dogs wash. Red deer is a nice city.

Anyway, pm me your ph number. If I can do it I'll call ya. Im heading back to Indy on Tuesday. Are you looking for something this week/next week?

I know Minot well as I go thru Portal, ND. often. Just so you know. lol

Carey


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> You should be able to find something cheaper. Where is the origin point and where is it going to?
> 
> Carey


One is in North East PA and the Other is in Schereville IN.

Minot North Dakota would be Ideal. 944.14 miles from Schererville.
[/quote]

Maybe if it gets slow I could do it. Whats your time frame? We get slow between thxgiving and xmas/newyear. Maybe I could talk my boss into it. I'll ask him what the rate would be. I know it'd be less than 1.75. I'll let you know what he says. We have the permits and authority to deliver it to your doorstep, but I know your looking to save all you can. I think I have delieverd a good 4 trailers to paradise rv in Red Deer this year. They are a nice bunch of guys, but they drive very expensive cars, so I bet they are raking the cash in. lol I always wash my trailers at big dogs wash. Red deer is a nice city.

Anyway, pm me your ph number. If I can do it I'll call ya. Im heading back to Indy on Tuesday. Are you looking for something this week/next week?

I know Minot well as I go thru Portal, ND. often. Just so you know. lol

Carey
[/quote]

I would be going through portal as well. Yes Paradise RV is making a ton of money. Unfortunately not the most ethical way. They sold a 28 ft tt to a single mom at work who was towing it with a jeep liberty sized vehicle and took out the engine. They told her it would handle it no Problem. They also told me I could tow a 26foot with a 2003 dodge grand caravan. Luckily I found one of these type of forums and then talked to a very good chrysler service manager who said I should not be towing anything at all with that van as the tranny would blow! lol

Anyways....


----------

